# Pro Flex pharmaceuticals



## K00L10 (Oct 11, 2015)

Pro Flex pharmaceuticals​Hi All,

I'm new to the forum I've obtained both anavar and tbol from Pro Flex Pharmaceutical has anyone heard of this pharmacy? I'm trying to find out if they are real or fake.

All help appreciated

Many thanks

D


----------



## stonetag (Oct 11, 2015)

Cart in front of the horse again.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 11, 2015)

Moving this to the underground section.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Oct 12, 2015)

Must pull the trigger then aim after the fact too 

Never heard of ProFlex pharmaceuticals

You could also start by introducing yourself before asking for our help too


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 12, 2015)

U requiring mental help?


----------



## JonTheAtheist (Oct 12, 2015)

Whoops. Lol


----------



## K00L10 (Oct 13, 2015)

I have to say these comments have made my day. Hilarious - Flyingdragon if you can send me you private number we can start the sessions asap. Thanks x


----------



## thqmas (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm sure it's better than the replies you got on uk-m. no?


----------



## K00L10 (Oct 13, 2015)

Absolutely 100% correct


----------



## K00L10 (Oct 13, 2015)

Guess I've learned one thing forums have etiquette


----------



## mickems (Oct 13, 2015)

K00L10 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to the forum I've obtained both anavar and tbol from Pro Flex Pharmaceutical has anyone heard of this pharmacy? I'm trying to find out if they are real or fake.
> 
> ...






If you pin it and get jacked, it's real. If you pin it and you look the same, it's fake.


----------



## JonTheAtheist (Oct 13, 2015)

K00L10 said:


> Guess I've learned one thing forums have etiquette



Why would you buy illegal stuff without knowing if its good or not? How dumb can one person be. 100% srs.


----------



## K00L10 (Oct 13, 2015)

Lmao that statement applies to a lot of people Jon. I simply asked a question you did not have to reply. Im not going to send you a Christmas card. Relax man why you so uptight?


----------



## thqmas (Oct 13, 2015)

K00L10 said:


> Lmao that statement applies to a lot of people Jon. I simply asked a question you did not have to reply. Im not going to send you a Christmas card. *Relax man why you so uptight?*


Wow... You ARE K00l.

ok, ok. let's be serious for a moment. Your Anavar is 50mg for 1 tablets? Seems fishy to me.

I bet that the tbol is dbol and that the anavar is so underdosed....


----------



## JonTheAtheist (Oct 13, 2015)

K00L10 said:


> Lmao that statement applies to a lot of people Jon. I simply asked a question you did not have to reply. Im not going to send you a Christmas card. Relax man why you so uptight?



Not being uptight at all, bro. I guess you have money to burn and don't really care if you're getting legit stuff prior to buying. Just seems like a foolish move in my opinion. Especially since you can risk jail time for buying bunk sh*t, brah.


----------



## K00L10 (Oct 13, 2015)

Im only trying to lighten the mood a little - yes ive made a dumb mistake I appreciate that but I was only after a little help so I apologise to all for causing frustration and anger.

The var are 50mg for 1. Years ago I remember them being 5mg hence why they were so expensive. Ive never used tbol. Im 40+ now and out of the loop hence why and how ive been sold the goods. I think its best to cut my loses and bin them tgf.


----------



## K00L10 (Oct 13, 2015)

Quite the opposite Jon I dont have money to burn. I used to train and compete 20+ years ago but had a bad chest tear. I had these of what I thought was a reliable source. Obviously wrong and I have a lesson to learn. Sorry if I pi**ed you off


----------



## JonTheAtheist (Oct 13, 2015)

K00L10 said:


> Quite the opposite Jon I dont have money to burn. I used to train and compete 20+ years ago but had a bad chest tear. I had these of what I thought was a reliable source. Obviously wrong and I have a lesson to learn. Sorry if I pi**ed you off



You didn't piss me off, dude. Believe me, I've been trying to find good stuff too but I'm not about to buy from just anyone or from some internet source I have no idea about.

If you stick around on this forum long enough you'll learn a lot from these guys and you'll end up with good sh*t, bro. That's all I'm saying. You go around buying from anyone you're just wasting your money and not getting quality.


----------



## K00L10 (Oct 13, 2015)

Fair point Jon lesson learnt. I'll defo take on board what your saying it makes perfect sense


----------



## mickems (Oct 13, 2015)

JonTheAtheist said:


> Why would you buy illegal stuff without knowing if its good or not? How dumb can one person be. 100% srs.



A lot of people make mistakes from just being desperate. It's not the best choice they got (to buy gear from unknown source) but, sometimes that's all they got. I think a lot of people have made this same mistake.


----------



## K00L10 (Oct 13, 2015)

Well said Mickems absolutely correct. Sometimes we want something so bad. Like a friend of mine says "if its to good to be true it probably is"


----------



## BadBoys (Oct 16, 2015)

A lot of times anavar is really winstrol but never heard of them. Glad I got a couple reliable sources


----------



## K00L10 (Oct 16, 2015)

I never got on with winstrol - fuzzy head and dizziness. Its frightening when you stop and think about it. Even if its a really under dosed anavar what the other compound its made up from. You hold on to your reliable source buddy. Dodgy stuff about. Being ripped off is one thing but putting something in your system that you dont know is another level. Lesson learnt here


----------



## Dresden (Oct 16, 2015)

mickems said:


> A lot of people make mistakes from just being desperate. It's not the best choice they got (to buy gear from unknown source) but, sometimes that's all they got. I think a lot of people have made this same mistake.



This happened to me with my first cycle...went with a so called reputable source and even though i didn't spend alot of money, i got crushed var pills ( which he replaced with some crap after almost 2 months of back and forth emails) and bunk Test P....My second cycle was with N*** ...and even though my results were great..i'm reading here that they are crap also, so i'm skeptical of ordering from them again..


----------



## K00L10 (Oct 29, 2015)

BadBoys said:


> A lot of times anavar is really winstrol but never heard of them. Glad I got a couple reliable sources


Wondering if they're winnie,  ive hardened up and getting some food gains but my mood sucks ass. Never had mood changes on var.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 29, 2015)

FYI>>>>>


dont try to buy things like var or other faked things from iffy labs.  Stick to basic tes, things that wouldnt get fuked with.  They may charge you sky hi prices, but at least you would get real stuff.


----------

